# How long can you travel for with CRS in a bag for?



## Emyr (7 Sep 2011)

I am wanting to buy some grade A CRS from a fish shop in London, where I work, but will need to travel with them to get them home, which is about 2 hours journey by car or train. Would they be okay in the bag filled with water for 2 hours or do I need to think about special requirements? Obviously grade A's are quite expensive and really nice so want to keep them safe and alive on the journey home. Thanks.


----------



## Tom (7 Sep 2011)

2 hours will be fine - just make sure they don't get too cold.


----------



## viktorlantos (7 Sep 2011)

Tom said:
			
		

> 2 hours will be fine - just make sure they don't get too cold.



You mean hot right?
Crs is doing better in colder than warmer water. In colder they just slows down, but above 25 they start to die. 2hrs is ok if the water is well oxygenated


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=47.501175,19.117286


----------



## Tom (7 Sep 2011)

I doubt the bag would get over 25 here at the moment! It's chilly here this morning!


----------



## Emyr (7 Sep 2011)

Okay so they should be okay in room temperature in the car when I take them back with me? 

How can I keep the water oxygenated then what does that consist of? 

No way would the water get above 25. Will be around 18 I imagine.


----------



## amy4342 (7 Sep 2011)

Well, I had some shrimp shipped over from America a few years back - all 25 of them survived for about 2 days in a fairly small bag, so I would have thought 2 hours will be fine. Make sure there's some moss or plant for them to cling to though.


----------



## kev88 (10 Sep 2011)

Just make sure they have something to cling on too and the water don't move too much. I buy shrimps and have to travel 1hr via tube they all normally survive however have lost a shrimp in transport...


----------



## Emyr (10 Sep 2011)

Where do you buy your shrimp from 'kev88' ? The place im looking at sells them at £12 each for an A grade CRS. seriously expensive if a few of them die isnt it...


----------



## kev88 (11 Sep 2011)

I deffo agree very expensive. However am not looking to breed as that's very hard for me as I have a nano tank however I can't justify paying that price for quality of stripes. One thing that I have learnt that itis very easy to get sucked into the grades and think its ok to pay that sort of price but when you have it in your tank for a lil while the grading changes etc... 

I buy mine from whole sale tropics in east london. They don't grade but am sure you can be selective. They are £6.00 for crs. I also go to adc which I find are a lot more expensive for livestock however sometimes have a good collection if moeny is not a worry for you. There crs "grade A" go for £12.95


----------



## fishfingers (11 Sep 2011)

the most important thing is a very slow transition from bag to tank slowly add a bit of tank water to the bag do this little bits at a time over the course of a couple of hours oh and any new plants that you buy rinse them lots as i wiped out a large breeding group with a bit of moss must have had pestacide on it ,it took about 3 mins to kill about 300 shrimp i was devastated good look


----------



## Emyr (11 Sep 2011)

Its the London Aquarium design centre that I was going to buy mine from for £12.95. There A grades do look amazing. A shop down near my house in Wiltshire does them for £5 though! But they don't seem to look as good, possibly just because there in a tank with lots of other shrimp and a strange coloured background. You can order triple A grade shrimp for £400 in the shop! Made me laugh. Someone would actually spend that much on one shrimp. Isnt believable.


----------



## kev88 (11 Sep 2011)

Oh yeah i buy from Aquatic design centre (ADC) but to be honest their "grade A" how long it stays grade A for am not sure. are you looking to breed? just an FYI they dont use any special type of bags


----------



## hotweldfire (11 Sep 2011)

Guys, re: transport, I wouldn't be too worried. The danger, as someone else pointed out, is high temps. I bought some sakuras from ADC once, left them in the car unattended for half an hour to go shopping and when I got home they were all done for. It was a warm day. At the same time myself and another member bought some shrimp from Germany that got stuck in Rotterdam for 10 days due to the bleedin' royal wedding. High grade golden bees and very very high grade CRS. They all survived bar one.

I've bought from both shops mentioned above. ADC have some very interesting shrimp from time to time but their higher grades are expensive. Wholesale appear to get their crystals (black and red) from some Singapore breeder who dumps a range of culls in one bag. They sell all for £6 but they range from B grade right up to S+. You have to get in there quick as soon as they've had a delivery to get the best ones (or next to best ones as I think Terry's oldest grabs the best ones  ). I'm not 100% sure about them keeping them in the same tanks as fish though. Holding tanks are very small after all.

Acclimatisation: I do drip over at least four hours (preferably eight) for any new fish/shrimp. Since I've started doing this I've had significantly fewer losses with new livestock.

I still think the best bet is buying online. I've had some total disaster rip off shrimp buying off ebay but also some very good value ones. Kesgrave can be decent but sometimes disappointing. I've had one order off beeshrimp.co.uk and been pretty happy. The A grade CBS were very good value.


----------



## Emyr (12 Sep 2011)

So the grading on a shrimp changes over time? Special types of bags?

I was not initially looking to breed no, But it would be quite cool if they were to. They breed if you have the conditions in the tank right anyway don't they? 8 hour drip over time, that is a long time! Yes, beeshrimp.co.uk does look good.


----------



## hotweldfire (12 Sep 2011)

Emyr said:
			
		

> So the grading on a shrimp changes over time? Special types of bags?



Certain foods can temporarily enhance colouring. The other issue is whether the shrimp will breed true.


----------



## daniel19831123 (12 Sep 2011)

haha £12.95 for A grade? Maybe I should have increase the price I sold mine for. lol.


----------



## Emyr (12 Sep 2011)

Which foods would you recommend for shrimp? I currently use Fluval shrimp food granules for my red cherrys. Yeh 12 quid is jokes, London prices. Think im going to get mine from beeshrimp.co.uk, seems like an ideal site.


----------

